# Bad Batch of Synthriod Med



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

did anyone get a bad batch of synthriod last month? I took my meds the exact same as always .... about 10 days into the month started feeling really sick ... tired... weepy .... ache all over 
got labs done ... TSH was 5.69!!!!

I got a new bottle of synthriod and had to increase the dose .... after 4 days i could tell it was too much med!! felt anxious ... shaky ... couldnt sleep ..

went back to my normal dose .... 20 days later I feel great!!

The only thing I can think of it that the batch I got last month was bad and did not have the .88 of active ingredient ... so my TSH went crazy ... this batch is good and my THS is going back to normal ..

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Chuluota


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Oh man, that is horrible! Glad you are getting better!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chuluota said:


> did anyone get a bad batch of synthriod last month? I took my meds the exact same as always .... about 10 days into the month started feeling really sick ... tired... weepy .... ache all over
> got labs done ... TSH was 5.69!!!!
> 
> I got a new bottle of synthriod and had to increase the dose .... after 4 days i could tell it was too much med!! felt anxious ... shaky ... couldnt sleep ..
> ...


Hi there! Are you sure you got the brand name? Sometimes they substitute the generic.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds like a bad batch, I would contact the company and see if they would be willing to investigate your left over medication from that batch. It could only help them in their quality control.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chuluota said:


> did anyone get a bad batch of synthriod last month? I took my meds the exact same as always .... about 10 days into the month started feeling really sick ... tired... weepy .... ache all over
> got labs done ... TSH was 5.69!!!!
> 
> I got a new bottle of synthriod and had to increase the dose .... after 4 days i could tell it was too much med!! felt anxious ... shaky ... couldnt sleep ..
> ...


During that time did you start a new supplement or medicine? Did you eat a lot of soy?


----------

